# DSTT in-house! Pics and first impressions



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

*DSTT in-house! Pics and first impressions*
DSTopToy first impressions




GBAtemp is proud is bring you some first impressions and pictures of the new SDHC enabled DS flash card, the DSTT!

This is the original TopToy flash card and not the Team Neo variation. This pack comes with both the DSTT 'Rumble Pak' and 'GBA & Explorer Pak'. We've put the card through its paces and have some initial impressions of the quality and performance, which you can check out in this topic. For a more detailed look at the card please wait for the GBAtemp official review.

Feel free to ask questions you'd like answered about the DSTT inside.




DSTT Impressions & Pics


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

*Pictures:*



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 








(A look at the DSTT card itself)


(A look at the GUI + game loading and soft reset)

*First Impressions:*

The DSTT card has a very solid build design. The card is white and the label has a shiny gloss. There is a slight bulge in the card however that makes it stick in the DS. Unlike the EZ-Flash V the chip is not simply under the label but is completely encased in the white plastic which is nice to see. The card may stick but it became slightly better after a few uses. It is certainly nothing major. The card looks and feels like a quality product.

The MicoSD slot is spring loaded, it works fine.

The GBA and Rumble cards fit perfectly flush with the GBA slot on the DS Lite unlike the very slight over hang the EZ 3in1 Pak has. The outside coat isn't glossy like the DS Lite but it still looks good when inserted.

The DS boots straight to the DSTT menu where you can select a game to play rather than to the normal DS menu. The interface isn't the prettiest thing around with the gray steel-like menu. However the card is easily skinnable as you just have to replace a few BMP files to create your own skins (I'm working on a GBAtemp theme at the moment). 

There is a lot of information on the top screen when selecting a game, like name, size, save time, gamecode and the game icon. It's great to see the gamecode displayed along with the time for when the game was last saved.

On the bottom screen is a list of all the games on the card it's easily scrollable with either the touchscreen or d-pad. Pressing the + sign icon next to a game will bring you to some options which are saved for the game such as DMA mode, Softreset and Cheat, each with an on/off button. If you click the cheat bar you will get a list of cheats for the game you can enable on or off.

Going into system options you have the ability to enable soft reset on as default for all the games, start passme mode, start GBA mode, power off the system and toggle the brightness level.

The DSTT saves the save file of games directly to your microsd when you save in-game rather than to a battery. This means you will never loose saves from a battery running dry and also you won't have to wait for the previous save to be copied to the microsd when loading another game. This makes the DSTT menu speedy and easy to use.

*FAQ:*

*How's the soft reset?*

It runs perfectly for all the games I've tried. Hit L+R+A+B+X+Y to reset directly back to the DSTT menu. It's very quick.

*What type of cheat files does the DSTT use?*

It uses a USRCHEAT.dat file and is fully compatible with R4/M3 cheats. In fact the original cheat file has a lot of Chinese in it so I've copied the R4 one across and it works perfectly.

*What is the rumble pak like compared to the EZ 3in1?*

It has a good amount of strength and I find it to be a little quieter than the EZ 3in1. Although it's certainly still audible.

*Do the extra paks always come in a mix of black/white?*

I received two sets of the DSTT, one with both paks in white and one with one white, one black. I don't know if you can order certain colours of if it's just the luck of the draw.

*What's the difference between the DSTT and the Team Neo version?*

I'm not sure besides the different label. Sinkhead has confirmed the DSTT loader works fine on the Team Neo version of the card.

*Is there DLDI support?*

The DSTT has auto-dldi patching which means you'll never have to patch homebrew again. It works great for some of the homebrew I've tested.

*What about Wii connectivity?*

According to DjoeNtje Pokemon Battle Revolution doesn't work on the Team Neo version of the card.

*What's the cable thing that's included in the box?*

It's a USB DS Lite charger.

*Does the DSTT support the EZ 3in1?*

GBA game loading is supported using Rudolph's ExpPack Tool. RAM and rumble do not work natively.

*What about GBA support with the DSTT GBA pak?*

As someone else said the Ewin GBA loader works fine with the DSTT GBA pak. Grab it here.

No need to pre-patch GBA games at all, the GBA loader will do all that for you automatically. Works pretty well, just stick the loader on your card along with a few GBA games.

When first booting a GBA game the Ewin loader will load the game to the card then it will automatically patch the game then apply any save patches the game needs (it will auto-detect if it needs a patch or not). The second time you run the game it will just load the game to the card without going through all the patches as it's already done. It doesn't look like games can be kept on the GBA pak, they have to be loaded each time. Thankfully it's pretty quick loading. A 32mbit game loads in just a few seconds and a 128mbit game takes about 10.

Save files are written to the microSD card, no backing them up required when changing games and no fussing about. I'm really liking it so far.

---------------
Feel free to ask any questions and I'll add them to the FAQ. Cheers


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 10, 2007)

I've been using mine a bit (as Opium said) and I'm actually surprised! It seems like a good cart, one that could become a contender to R4/M3 Simply. It works really well straight from release, it supports standard save files and R4 cheat databases, it's easily skinnable and these expansion packs sound really interesting (but I didn't get any expansion packs, I have the NeoFlash version).
Let's hope it turns out to be good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## Jax (Dec 10, 2007)

The GUI looks nice!


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 10, 2007)

Does it work with 3in1?
GBA&explorer pak = clean GBA support rom?
What is that USB cable for?


----------



## MrKuenning (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm...  Sounds too good to be true....

So if it boots streight to game list, I wonder about organization.

Folders, Homebrew...   If it supports SDHC and you have a 6gb card with 400 games, will you have to just scroll them all?

Curious about Wii connectability.


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 10, 2007)

no xml cheat support bah! and no mention if it works with pokemon battle revolution too.


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Does it work with 3in1?
> GBA&explorer pak = clean GBA support rom?
> What is that USB cable for?



1. I tried out rumble using the 3in1 and it didn't work. I'll try out the opera browser and gba soon.
2. There doesn't appear to be any sort of GBA integration into the loader. I'm fiddling around with the GBA pak at the moment to see how it works.
3. No idea. One end is USB and i'm not sure what the other end is. It's not mini-usb.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 10, 2007)

New challenger to M3Real.

This may be the next cart i will get.


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh sweet. Just discovered what the USB cable is for. It's a USB charger for the DS Lite! Very nice. The cable is extendable.

*edit*

the EZ 3in1 pak doesn't work for rumble, RAM or GBA (without patching anything). I don't know if patches are required by other cards or not as I only ever used it with my EZ-V and it ran natively. Using Rudolphs 3in1 ExpPack Tool you can copy games to the 3in1 pak but they fail to load. The tool doesn't work for the GBA & Explorer pak that comes with the DSTT, nor does the DSTT GBA pak work as a RAM pak.

There must be some tool or future software for the GBA & Explorer pak because I can't figure out how to use it. The DSTT doesn't auto detect .gba files on your MicroSD. I'll have another fiddle around.

The the included Rumble pak works fine without any patching of any sort.


----------



## jimmy_logic (Dec 10, 2007)

What stores stock this atm?


----------



## Shuny (Dec 10, 2007)

Can I have a 4Mbit save and a 2Mbit save so I could support this linker on my savegames converter ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?

Also, do we have an idea about the cost of this linker ?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 10, 2007)

I heard Father Christmas may be dropping by GBAtemp HQ with a sack of these babies to give away in the next few weeks


----------



## coollala (Dec 10, 2007)

I got my sample cart few days ago.

The cart is a bit thicker than the original game carts, which may cause some issues when plugging out it from the DS.
There is a builtin save convertor, all save files will be automatically converted to 512KB before launching the game. Another good news is that the 512KB savs are interchangable with the R4, so you could simply use the same MicroSD.

Edit:




the shell is not flat.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 10, 2007)

I heard he also has DS Lites to give away.

Build looks very solid. I got a question Opium. How fast do games load compared to your other cards?


----------



## coollala (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> I heard he also has DS Lites to give away.
> 
> Build looks very solid. I got a question Opium. How fast do games load compared to your other cards?


Maybe I can answer your question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The loading time for most games is just similar to R4


----------



## Jax (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> I heard Father Christmas may be dropping by GBAtemp HQ with a sack of these babies to give away in the next few weeks



Interesting...


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> I heard he also has DS Lites to give away.
> 
> Build looks very solid. I got a question Opium. How fast do games load compared to your other cards?



They load very fast. 2 seconds or so. There's no having to fiddle about with writing saves to the card or copying them to the battery because saves are written directly to the microsd in-game, which speeds things up.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 10, 2007)

Hm. The guy up there said similar to R4, but I'm fairly sure games don't take 2 seconds on the R4 most of the time. Regardless, these loading times are making my incoming SCDS1 sound shit LOL


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Hm. The guy up there said similar to R4, but I'm fairly sure games don't take 2 seconds on the R4 most of the time. Regardless, these loading times are making my incoming SCDS1 sound shit LOL



Games take a few more seconds to load the first time you play them because it needs to create a .sav files. But after that first time they only take around 2 seconds.


----------



## GeekShadow (Dec 10, 2007)

Can someone test Wii compatibility ?


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(GeekShadow @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Can someone test Wii compatibility ?
> 
> 
> I don't have Pokemon Battle Revolution for the Wii but Geometry Wars for the Wii and DS connected just fine. Battle Revolution I think may be different though.
> ...



I don't have a second DS, but I will test out download play for the full review using a friends with any luck.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 10, 2007)

As there is GBA/Ram pak include but OS can't handle it atm... I dont think it will be ready for sale soon. At least they must have finish the OS before ship out. 

Look like this is mixture of R4 + M3Real lol.


----------



## ganons (Dec 10, 2007)

this looks sweet but yeah can u please 
1 put up youtube video
2 does it have sdhc?
3 hows download play?
4 wii connectivity?


now im thinking between this supercard ds1 cyco ds evolution. I guess this has the best gui? I aint fussed about rts


and where is minionlinestore based and hows their reliabilty


----------



## webyugioh (Dec 10, 2007)

As from the pictures I'm assuming that the GBA expansion only fits a DS Lite? 

Yet another flash cart that hates the original (and best) DS.


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> As there is GBA/Ram pak include but OS can't handle it atm... I dont think it will be ready for sale soon. At least they must have finish the OS before ship out.
> 
> Look like this is mixture of R4 + M3Real lol.



I think you might be right. There's a few strange things I'm noticing such as inside the skin folder there is another folder called 'default', inside that are the skin files. The folder structure suggests the loader supports multiple skins, but there is no skin selector in the DSTT options menu.

The last firmware update was 5 days ago, I'm interested to see what the next one brings. I've made a few suggestions of my own.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 10, 2007)

I tested the NeoFlash version. (Dutch pre- review is up at some dutch site)

My was damned flat, the usrcheat.dat is just the R4 dat (just look at it with an editor or hexeditor), it says clear R4, but who cares, it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wii connectivity doesn't work. (Pokémon Battle Revolution tested)

If you want to change skins you have to edit the main skin, there's no option for skin select (not yet ?)

Download play worked fine, but i could not test between flashed and not flashed DS (used both my flashed DS's)


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ganons @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> this looks sweet but yeah can u please
> 1 put up youtube video
> 2 does it have sdhc?
> 3 hows download play?
> ...



1. Yeah alright, I'll do one now. Probably will take a while to upload though.
2. Yes, the included reader is also SDHC compatible
3. Don't know yet but will test for the full review (don't have a second DS atm)
4. Geometry wars connects fine. Not sure about pokemon battle revolution, I don't have it.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> 4. Geometry wars connects fine. Not sure about pokemon battle revolution, I don't have it.



Geometry wars connects fine with any card, cause it's not really Wii connectivity like in Pokémon Battle Revolution.
Pokémon Battle Revolution doesn't work.

So Wii Connectivity is a no go as far as i tested.

The card is a good card and dr. neo told a next kernel update should fix some scrolling issues in the menu.
It needs a few tweaks and options set in menu (like skins) and this card can equal todays other flashcards.

The expansion packs sure add an extra value to consider buying one.

I think that todays flashcards must support expansion cards fully or bring at least there own packs.


----------



## jelbo (Dec 10, 2007)

Is there also a .dldi file for those who don't want to use autopatching and patch themselves?


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Is there also a .dldi file for those who don't want to use autopatching and patch themselves?



I haven't found a dldi file. autopatching seems to be the only way for the moment. Luckily autopatching seems to work just fine.


----------



## Opium (Dec 10, 2007)

(A look at the DSTT card itself)


(A look at the GUI + game loading and soft reset)

The card is a little hard to remove from the DS with the slight bulge. Not a major point but something to consider. Oh and don't complain about me having long nails, I play the guitar


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm. The guy up there said similar to R4, but I'm fairly sure games don't take 2 seconds on the R4 most of the time. Regardless, these loading times are making my incoming SCDS1 sound shit LOL
> ...



The initial loading times have increased by a lot since the new update since not only does it need to make a new sav file, it also has to create an sci file for real time saves if you have it enabled...

How is the cheat system in this card?
Does it have real time cheating (like scds) capabilities or is it only at loading?
What makes this card better from all the rest?
As far as I can see its an upgraded R4..


----------



## ganons (Dec 10, 2007)

i just need to get a silver ndsl and i'll order card in the blink of an eye


----------



## OSW (Dec 10, 2007)

wow, it loaded worms pretty fast.


----------



## Doggy124 (Dec 10, 2007)

Waiting it to get proper(full function)OS and black shell.


----------



## inamo (Dec 10, 2007)

anyone have an MSRP?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Dec 10, 2007)

ooooo nice !


----------



## Jackreyes (Dec 10, 2007)

Well this is what i'm gonna get assuming the OS gets better.

Looks great.


----------



## Scorpei (Dec 10, 2007)

Well fixed up a new clean guide for it (sigh, really need to keep the original clean list more up to date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Anyway, linky for those who have a unit:

http://wiki.scorpei.com/index.php/Top_Toy_...patibility_list

Putting a linky on the main menu of the wiki in a few minutes.

btw, if the TTDS will be cheap (cheaper then big names I mean) yet still have a good performance it really might me a nice cart (provided there will be good support of course).


----------



## brakken (Dec 10, 2007)

*"This is the original TopToy flash card and not the Team Neo variation."*

According to NeoFlash and other various sources the TTDS/DDST or whatever you want to call it is produced by a factory and both DSTT and NeoFlash are buying it from the factory. The coders behind the product are supposed to release updates that aren't specific for either unit. So both products are identical other then their packaging.

Personally, I'm reviewing the TTDS and it's NOTHING compared to the M3DS Real. The software isn't complete, it doesn't have perfect compatibility, download play doesn't work right and it's lacking GBA support even though it comes with a GBA cart! I've been told to hold off on the review for the next release of the software which will fix this issues.

So both products are the same so why the biased comments targeting the DDTS as the "original". They are both the same, they both run the same OS and they both are subpar compared to better solutions such as the M3DS Real and CycloDS Evolution.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Dec 10, 2007)

If this cart doesn't support the EZ Flash 3-in-1, then I'll have to pass. I was afraid it would be like that when I saw that it came with it's own slot 2 paks.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 10, 2007)

My final review is also waiting for the update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BUT to show you how flat the TTDS/DSTT is (mine has NO bulp (or whatever))



Just make your own conclusion out of it!

(Hmmz, forgot how to embed the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> If this cart doesn't support the EZ Flash 3-in-1, then I'll have to pass. I was afraid it would be like that when I saw that it came with it's own slot 2 paks.



It does support the 3in1 with rudolphs exppack tool, ONLY for GBA in PSRAM and NOR

For Rumble and Ram you can use other patching tools
Rumble -> http://ezflash.sosuke.com/about4767.html
Ram -> http://ezflash.sosuke.com/about4262.html

For Ewin GBA Expansion pack -> http://rapidshare.com/files/61984108/GBALDR_v1_4_0.zip.html
Rumble works out of the box, no patching needed

It just depends on what you're willing to do to get it working.


----------



## Kiljaeden (Dec 10, 2007)

The GUI so far looks nice. I like the fact that it has icons for Wifi ability and Download Play ability for each games (it seems). After having the M3 Real and getting rid of it, I'm glad a few more options are coming onto the scene.


----------



## amptor (Dec 10, 2007)

looks good.  moulding of the plastic for the add on carts definitely doesn't look cheap like the M3 Real ones.  PCB looks fair, at least we haven't been seeing any of those 'cracker bread' quality boards.  I had a modem like that once, it felt like it'd snap in half when installed in a computer.

Will look foreward to seeing download play tested as well as other stuff, looks cool.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Dec 10, 2007)

With the EZ3in1 being harder to get and this one supporting SDHC for future cards then this is the one Im gonna get.
The Acekard RPG looks real nice aswell, but it seems so impossible to get.

I really want GBA support as well and that usb charger looks like a good extra. Plus the rumble pack.
Looks like one great deal, at sixty bucks it would seem worth the money.


----------



## brakken (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shadow1w2 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> With the EZ3in1 being harder to get and this one supporting SDHC for future cards then this is the one Im gonna get.
> The Acekard RPG looks real nice aswell, but it seems so impossible to get.
> 
> I really want GBA support as well and that usb charger looks like a good extra. Plus the rumble pack.
> ...



The Addon Carts that come with the M3 are solid as a rock. The only upside this device has over the M3DS Real that I can see is that the shell for the actual flash cart is thicker then the M3's. That's about it. Definitely not a something to base your purchasing decision on.


----------



## numbus12345 (Dec 11, 2007)

so does it support full gba without patching?
Also i am wondering it can work well with the R4 do you think that this can happen


----------



## gbaelink (Dec 11, 2007)

I have tested the DSTT work great with ezflash 3in1 - GBA Function!
I will test the rumble and browser function today.


----------



## ahtin (Dec 11, 2007)

Both the GBA Card and Rumble Pak is EWIN Product, you can use the ewin gbaloader to test the gba function although DSTT say hold on the GBA review lol 

Work with EZ 3in1 GBA Function 

I have test over 500 games for DSTT, there are only one game have saving problem and ave been reported to DSTT Team


----------



## Opium (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ahtin @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> I have test over 500 games for DSTT, there are only one game have saving problem and ave been reported to DSTT Team



I'm guessing that's Contra 4. I can't get it to run. That's the only game I've found that has any troubles.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 11, 2007)

Call me shallow or ignorant, but I won't even consider this cart, simply because of the name.
It has nothing that other rival carts don't have, and it has a shit name.


----------



## yzx571 (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Doggy124 @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it work with 3in1?
> ...


It's a USB charger, not a data linker.


----------



## robi (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Call me shallow or ignorant, but I won't even consider this cart, simply because of the name.
> It has nothing that other rival carts don't have, and it has a shit name.




That's kinda silly, we still don't know how it's price. If it's truly just as good and cheaper I think it'll do well. I don't care for the "TopToy" name myself but TTDS isn't that bad. I think names with "Xtreme" in the title are kinda tacky but that didn't stop me from getting the DS-X when it was the best slot1 cart out there.

If it really bothers you, as it might with others, just print a new label and skin the OS


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 11, 2007)

We do actually know the price, there is a thread somewhere that has it, I seem to remember 16 pounds.
"Xtreme" makes everything sound awesome, "TopToy" however, is an abomination of a name.


----------



## golden (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> I heard Father Christmas may be dropping by GBAtemp HQ with a sack of these babies to give away in the next few weeks


Very enthralling.... perhaps less vague date than "next few weeks"? I would love to get one but hopefully christmas away from my home and at family's home with no access to GBATemp won't lessen my chances.


----------



## brakken (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> Call me shallow or ignorant, but I won't even consider this cart, simply because of the name.
> It has nothing that other rival carts don't have, and it has a shit name.



Although, your judgment based on it's name is illogical you're right about the features. Heck, is has LESS features then most Slot 1 SDHC solutions on the market and in it's current form isn't even worth reviewing.


----------



## Nero (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome! I better haul my ass to work now... Oh wait, it costs 32USD.
That's a fairly good price, especially since it has a GBA Expansion Pack and SDHC support.

Is MiniOnlineStore the only place to get these now?

Meh, I think I'll hold off.. Especially since people are saying the GUI is incomplete, GBA doesn't work, blah blah blah.

~Nero


----------



## Opium (Dec 11, 2007)

As someone else said the Ewin GBA loader works fine with the DSTT GBA pak. Grab it here.

No need to pre-patch GBA games at all, the GBA loader will do all that for you automatically. Works pretty well, just stick the loader on your card along with a few GBA games.

*edit* more details.

When first booting a GBA game the Ewin loader will load the game to the card then it will automatically patch the game then apply any save patches the game needs (it will auto-detect if it needs a patch or not). The second time you run the game it will just load the game to the card without going through all the patches as it's already done. It doesn't look like games can be kept on the GBA pak, they have to be loaded each time. Thankfully it's pretty quick loading. A 32mbit game loads in just a few seconds and a 128mbit game takes about 10.

Save files are written to the microSD card, no backing them up required when changing games and no fussing about. I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## Fieryshadowz (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmm looks like a pretty decent Slot 1, I might need to buy one of these. My M3Simply is breaking, there are scratches on the chip and it doesn't load sometimes. . . how sad -___-


----------



## sepinho (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> Awesome! I better haul my ass to work now... Oh wait, it costs 32USD.
> That's a fairly good price, especially since it has a GBA Expansion Pack and SDHC support.



Be careful! The "Standard Version" at 16 Pounds does _not_ contain any Slot2 add-ons, it's just the Slot1 card. minionlinestore doesn't list a price for the "Deluxe Version" including GBA and Rumble/RAM yet.


----------



## Opium (Dec 11, 2007)

Futura-Online is pre-ordering the DSTT bundle with both expansion paks for 39.95Euro


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> As someone else said the Ewin GBA loader works fine with the DSTT GBA pak. Grab it here.
> 
> No need to pre-patch GBA games at all, the GBA loader will do all that for you automatically. Works pretty well, just stick the loader on your card along with a few GBA games.
> 
> ...



IF the expansion cards are just the same as the Ewin ones, then you should be able to use them as ram expansion pack for QuakeDS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, Ewin doesn't keep the gba game in memory, so reloading it every time you boot is needed.

Anyway if there the same, then you can say that the expansion packs on there own are worth the money.
In my opinion, the ewin expansion packs are to less known and underrated on some sites.


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like a nice cart, when they get all the features available, it may be a worthy competitor for R4.


----------



## brakken (Dec 11, 2007)

Even if the TTDS/DSTT comes with the EWIN expansion packs there should be built in support in the OS to use the GBA one or at the least having the loader's files on the disc that comes with the unit. So far the disc comes with nothing for explaining the GBA cart nor does the OS do anything with it. From a customers point of view they would be left in the dark. From a reviewers point of view the parties distributing the flash carts should include support for it themselves. If I were to review each flash cart and include all of the additional software that is floating around the Internet you'd have a 300 page review. The TTDS/DSTT should come with support for it's included products - period.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 11, 2007)

QUOTE(brakken @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me shallow or ignorant, but I won't even consider this cart, simply because of the name.
> ...


Less features? The only features it doesn't have (excluding GBA stuff) are an in-game menu, and a few features only the SCDS1 has like RTS, in-game walkthrough viewing and the ability to toggle individual cheats on/off in-game...

- Sam


----------



## ahtin (Dec 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ahtin @ Dec 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have test over 500 games for DSTT, there are only one game have saving problem and ave been reported to DSTT Team
> ...









 I can play Contra 4 with cheat code, I have not play it without cheatcode supported becasue I cant go to chapter 3 even in easy mode lol

0667 - Me de Unou wo Kitaeru - DS Sokudoku Jutsu (JP) cant save.

also what I find is too much softreset will make the microSD card crash.

P.S: 8G microSDHC is launch in Hong Kong market


----------



## brakken (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know how to convert the USRCHEAT.DAT to the normal R4 format? The DSTT seems to only use the normal R4 format (I checked it's header) not the secondary USRCHEAT.DAT.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 12, 2007)

It would be nice to see it's kernel open source 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that can be said of all slot-1 flashcard kernels anyway)

(On the other hand, look at the AceKard R.P.G., it's open source and we don't see that much open source support (yet) )


----------



## coollala (Dec 12, 2007)

DSTT Kernel 1.06 + Ewin GBA Pak + Ewin Loader 1.5.0 (just out & softreset supported for DSTT) = OK


----------



## Hit (Dec 13, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy_logic @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> What stores stock this atm?



They got it at DX(Really like the site, and always got the lowest price)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10323
$26 with free shipping world wide
That's so cheap!, even cheaper then R4


----------



## ganons (Dec 13, 2007)

whens the review due?


----------



## TANGOO (Dec 14, 2007)

- post edited, referral link

--dice


----------



## cutterjohn (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(TANGOO @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> - post edited, referral link
> 
> --dice


Yeah, they've got it, and it's hilarious that they link to this thread... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have to snag one if/when they come with the GBA pack, as now I SHOULD have one good slot-1 going and caould afford to wait weeks for a new toy.  (Ordered a SC DS1 SDHC this morning to use while my Evo gets shipped back...)


----------



## cubin' (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(brakken @ Dec 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me shallow or ignorant, but I won't even consider this cart, simply because of the name.
> ...



What important features is it missing? It sounds like a very solid card to me..thanks for the info Opium! 

Just remember flashcarts are meant for playing DS games. Seems like most of the 'features' on other slot1's are useless. 

Cheat Support [X]
Download Play [?]
AutoDLDI [X]
Package able to play GBA games [X]

Those are the important features


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 14, 2007)

TTDS in it's latest FW release (NeoFlash one) has Moonshell and DSOrganize bundled.

So a big lack of features is solved with that


----------



## Suya (Dec 14, 2007)

you can buy it from DealXtreme https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10323 for under $27 US dollars amd as always they have bundles with MicroSd cards.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Dec 15, 2007)

this is actually pretty funny, look at what this noob site emvee has to say about DSTT vs R4

http://www.emvee.ca/toptoy.php

R4DS: microSD compatible up to 4GB
Top Toy DS: microSDHC compatiable up to 4TB (4096GB) 

^LAWL OWND  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note: no this cart does not have 4 terabytes of spaces... if that happened we wouldnt need a topic like this discussing if this cart is good or not.. it woudla been flying off the shelves XD


----------



## qwertyasdf (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(NonStopInTheMix @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> this is actually pretty funny, look at what this noob site emvee has to say about DSTT vs R4
> 
> http://www.emvee.ca/toptoy.php
> 
> ...



What's wrong with what they're writing? They're simply saying, R4 is microSD compatible, which supports up to 4GB, whereas the TTDS supports microSDHC cards, which supports up to 4TB.. where's the confusion?


----------



## cubin' (Dec 15, 2007)

4TB SDHC? Never heard of any possibilities they will ever reach that capacity.


----------



## Zombie_X (Dec 15, 2007)

I did a review of the NeoFlash version and it isn't as thick as the DSTT. That's odd as I thought the carts were made by the same company, but build quality on both is different. From what I can see, thr Neoflash TTDS is just as easy to remove as an official game cart.


----------



## OSW (Dec 15, 2007)

microSDHC supports up to 32 Gigabytes at this stage, but 32 gigabyte cards arent even made yet or available on the market.

4 terabytes my ass.


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 15, 2007)

Exactly, where the fuck did you pull 4TB out from.
The theoretical limit is only 32GB.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Exactly, where the fuck did you pull 4TB out from.
> The theoretical limit is only 32GB.



Go to the link NonStopInTheMix posted http://www.emvee.ca/toptoy.php. Why couldn't they just give you a SDHC Reader not a Micro SDHC reader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . A normal reader would be far more useful IMHO


----------



## qwertyasdf (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Dec 15 2007 said:


> Exactly, where the fuck did you pull 4TB out from.
> The theoretical limit is only 32GB.



Actually according to wiki, the theoretical limit for SDHC is 2TB:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital_card#SDHC

So I guess they're wrong, but not by much. I'll email them about it


----------



## ganons (Dec 15, 2007)

Well hopefully this should get good updates since neoflash updates work so i guess its a win win situation


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 16, 2007)

What about Download play support? Does it work 100%?


----------



## Zombie_X (Dec 17, 2007)

Download play is 100% with the NeoFlash one I got, so it should be the same with the DSTT.


----------



## Fakie! (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Zombie_X @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> Download play is 100% with the NeoFlash one I got, so it should be the same with the DSTT.



Thanks!

Looks like I'll be ordering one of these then.


----------



## Zombie_X (Dec 17, 2007)

Another cool thing is that NeoFlash's firmware works on the DSTT and vice versa. So if one firmware doesn't work for you, you can use the other. I'd stick with NeoFlash's as it fits like an original game cart and the DSTT is a bit hard to remove. But Neoflash's it a bit more.... like $60!! Forget what I just said, get the DSTT.


----------



## Giangsta (Dec 17, 2007)

im not a fanboy or anything but which is as good as the R4

N-card and clones or the DSTT?

im still deciding which to get because i already own an R4


----------



## Jaejae (Dec 17, 2007)

If you have to choose between the two, I would suggest the DSTT, although there are far better slot one alternatives.


----------



## xenon (Dec 17, 2007)

May I ask why and what would be the far better alternatives? I guess R4, M3 Real, EZ5 and CycloDS are the contenders. Subjectively, I do not care about Download Play, cheats, GBA (got an EZ4) and Wii connectivity; I care about GUI quality, game loading and save handling speed, DS compatibility and homebrew compatibility. Maybe I should start a thread of its own, but thanks for any eventual reply.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 17, 2007)

Today i recieved a review sample from www.MiniOnlineStore.com.

So now i have a:

- NeoFlash TTDS (Top Toy DS)
- MiniOnlineStore.com DSTT (Top Toy DS)

What catched my eye asap was that the DSTT wasn't lat at all like the NeoFlash TTDS, it had a slight bulb on it,

Looking closer at the contacts, i could see asap it was another PCB, but the TF from the TTDS worked without problems in the DSTT.

The 2 sides are glued toghether or something, so i didn't open the case of the 2, to see what's different.

Keep you updated, have to do a review first of it


----------



## qwertyasdf (Dec 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Zombie_X @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> Another cool thing is that NeoFlash's firmware works on the DSTT and vice versa. So if one firmware doesn't work for you, you can use the other. I'd stick with NeoFlash's as it fits like an original game cart and the DSTT is a bit hard to remove. But Neoflash's it a bit more.... like $60!! Forget what I just said, get the DSTT.



$60? Where do you get that from? NeoFlash is cheap too: http://www.emvee.ca/toptoy.php


----------



## Zombie_X (Dec 18, 2007)

On IC2005, it's priced at $60 USD.


----------



## golden (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(PharaohsVizier @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(qwertyasdf @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Zombie_X @ Dec 17 2007 said:
> ...


Is the DSTT on Dealextreme the neoflash version?


----------



## ganons (Dec 18, 2007)

as far as i know its not


----------



## Dylaan (Dec 18, 2007)

A few questions... 

Firstly, is there much if any difference between the actual specifications/features of the NeoFlash Version and the normal TopToyDS?

Secondly, I'm looking at either getting one of these, the M3DSReal or another R4... (For my sister). Which would have the better interface, keeping in mind she figured out how to use my R4? It just needs to be able to to anything the R4 can...


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(gth44331 @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> A few questions...
> 
> Firstly, is there much if any difference between the actual specifications/features of the NeoFlash Version and the normal TopToyDS?



Yes and no.

The NeoFlash TTDS fits flush and has no things bubbling out, it's a s flat as a real gamecart.
The DSTT (don't ask me why the switch letters) has a bubble on the surface, making it harder to stick in and get out of the DS.

This makes you wonder about the Hardware, Well the cases are glued togheter, so i didn't open it up, but looking at the contacts of both cards i can see that both are not the same pcb. lines run different and i see small holes at different places.
(once tested and once i managed to get it open, i can compare the pcb)

Both use the same kernel, you can switch then even, without problem


----------



## amptor (Dec 19, 2007)

I wish the chips in the photos were branded.  I wonder what chips this uses.  Looks solid anyway.  I ordered one, 26 bucks is a steal.


----------



## MadBob (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 10 2007 said:


> I heard Father Christmas may be dropping by GBAtemp HQ with a sack of these babies to give away in the next few weeks



here comes santa claus, here comes santa claus .... ?


----------



## Opium (Dec 23, 2007)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(gth44331 @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > A few questions...
> ...



shaunj66 just received a DSTT as well and he tells me the DSTT fits perfectly flush with no bubble at all. It would appear I have an early unit that does have a bubble. So yeah, DSTT fits flush AND is really cheap.


----------



## 4saken (Dec 23, 2007)

Well now if they work on GUI and features a bit more, this will probably take the R4s spot as the leading budget card


----------



## Agjsdfd (Dec 24, 2007)

Unlike the M3/G6 Real its not too fat in the midle. I like the shell, is quite promising.
Does it support slow motion, Wii connectivity, GBA/NDS linkage.
If yes I think I am gonna get one. Since its so cheap.


----------



## aruek_ca18det (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone... guys... I'm new to all these NDS cards.  My brother has a R4DS and for that reason a bought a new NDS to start playing again.  BUT, I've been searching if the TTDS is capable of playing NES and SNES roms like the R4DS and I cant find and answer, I really like to play NES roms in my NDS and if the TTDS is not capable I would rather prefer the M3 DS Real or the R4DS... Have anyone tried a NES rom on it?
Thanks


----------



## Satangel (Dec 26, 2007)

The DSTT is a lot like the R4DS, and the homebrew (so emulators) work perfectly on it.

So the DSTT can play NES roms.


----------



## aruek_ca18det (Dec 26, 2007)

thank you for the quick answer... I will be searching the site regularly, lots of info here
thanks


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know if Tony Hawks Downhill Jam suffers from slowdown on the DSTT?


----------



## No_Lifer (Dec 28, 2007)

Is it compatible with GBA SP?


----------



## 4saken (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(No_Lifer @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> Is it compatible with GBA SP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can get it to fit, why not?


----------



## No_Lifer (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Dec 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(No_Lifer @ Dec 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it compatible with GBA SP?
> ...



Actually it cant...im so sad.can any1 recommend a GBA flash card to me?


----------



## lcdec (Dec 30, 2007)

Does the DSTT have any problems with 1 GB microsd cards such as the screen freezing or games won't load?


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(lcdec @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Does the DSTT have any problems with 1 GB microsd cards such as the screen freezing or games won't load?


I've been using mine for about a day now with a 1GB Japan Kingston and there are no issues.


----------



## lcdec (Jan 7, 2008)

What is DMA mode and what is it used for?


----------



## caiblue (Jan 8, 2008)

can somebody please help me with this.
i bought 3 of these dstt gadgets for the nintendo lite, (1 each for the kids) i believed that they were just plug & play, ie drag nds files off the pc straight on to the micro sd card that i inserted into the supplied reader, i did not recieve a driver cd in any of the 3 boxes,
when i put the micro sd card into the supplied adaptor then into the ds i only get a white screen & picture of a micro sd card with menu written underneath,
i am at my wits end trying to sort it out with 3 kids asking what is wrong with it!, any help greatly recieved for my future sanity.
many thanks.
caiblue.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(caiblue @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> can somebody please help me with this.
> i bought 3 of these dstt gadgets for the nintendo lite, (1 each for the kids) i believed that they were just plug & play, ie drag nds files off the pc straight on to the micro sd card that i inserted into the supplied reader, i did not recieve a driver cd in any of the 3 boxes,
> when i put the micro sd card into the supplied adaptor then into the ds i only get a white screen & picture of a micro sd card with menu written underneath,
> i am at my wits end trying to sort it out with 3 kids asking what is wrong with it!, any help greatly recieved for my future sanity.
> ...


Quite simple really.  You need to put on the loader files.

Think of them as the operating system for the card. They're not contained within the devices firmware itself unlike some other kits. The loader is a group of files you need to extract to the root of the micro SD card.

You can download the latest loader files from our site right here.

Use a extraction program such as WinZip or WinRar to extract, then go into the ENG (English) (CHS being Chinese simplified, and CHT being Chinese traditional) folder, and copy all to the root of your mem card. (All files/folders are required).

Hope that helps you.


----------



## caiblue (Jan 8, 2008)

Many thanks for that, it worked a treat!, one more question, what is the supplied rumble pack for with the ds lite?
thanks again,
gordon. (caiblue)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(caiblue @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> Many thanks for that, it worked a treat!, one more question, what is the supplied rumble pack for with the ds lite?
> thanks again,
> gordon. (caiblue)


For games that support rumble feedback.

See here for a list of them


----------



## caiblue (Jan 8, 2008)

cheers shaunj66, will leave the kids to get on with it now, thanks for all your help,
gordon. (caiblue)


----------



## moggymatt (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL I tried to order another R4DS pre-xmas and found them outta stock just about everywhere!! One place had them (or so they said) The R4 was ordered and got an email the day it "should" of arrived saying not till new year....

Postey came this morning and low and behold a parcel, I thought yay an R4 for my lad (as he had my old one) I open the packet and WTF a white DSTT, humm I thought a R4/m3 clone??!? I'd seen these when I tried to order, Yumm and new card to play with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But no box no CD no nothing just a slip of paper in a plastic bag!! As read:


			
				DS-Memory said:
			
		

> Please accept our apologies for the delay in receiving you order.
> Please not that due to the nature of these cards packaging can currently not be provided. All packaging is currently held with UK customs.
> 
> R4DS/DSTT/M3 Simply carry the same media spec for gaming and media files. At present R4 cards are not available.
> ...




I downloaded and flashed the DSTT firmware onto the mircoSD (same one that I used for the r4) and some games wouldn't use the R4 saves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (contra4 being the first I tried)

Instead of files being in their own folders i.e Homebrew, DS-Romz, media everything is spat into one directory... bah!!

but....

OooOoo!  Scroll bars (cyclos eat ya heart out) No decent theme support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No forum no guides (not that you need one)

As with most new flashcards it can take a while for support, but i still love my R4 I like its file browser etc.

A couple of questions WTF is "DMA mode" ???

And I think its more of a Cyclos clone than r4/m3, even though its bracketed with m3/r4 ?!?!?

It is a TOP TOY but FS shitty name oh well, /me goes on another testing spree...


----------



## geedubelyoo (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(caiblue @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > can somebody please help me with this.
> ...








 I too bought ttds cards for my kids and had same problem as caiblue. Unfortunately, even after downloading from your link and copying eng file to card, I just get a brief flash of something then back to MENU? I copy it by clicking on the file in my downloads on my computer then paste it onto the screen for the card. Is that right or is there another step I should take? Hope you can help.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(geedubelyoo @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(caiblue @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> ...


Don't copy JUST the ENG File. The ENG folder is just a directory containing THE files you need to "install". Open the contents of the ENG folder, then  copy ALL the contents that are INSIDE the ENG folder to the root (the first "screen") of your micro SD card.


----------



## g.crow (Jan 12, 2008)

you can never go wrong with some basic computer knowledge


----------



## geedubelyoo (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(geedubelyoo @ Jan 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jan 8 2008 said:
> ...




Sorry, I've just upgraded to Vista, built my first computer (from Motherboard up) and am learning programming but in some areas I'm still trying to run before I can walk. I don't know any other way to learn. Right now the smalls have gone to bed and I have two DS's on the table which have been loading for over an hour. I did as you suggested and copied each file over individually and, after moving cards to DS's. got the message LOADING... then the screen went into black and purple stripes and has an animated loading icon. I know I'm still doing something wrong and I suspect it is because I have not located the root file to copy to. I feel locked out by Windows and may try through Knoppix which seems to offer more freedom. Thank you for your help anyway.


----------



## johnboyd (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, anyone know the legality of these cards for sale in the UK, as I've just noticed Ebay.co.uk have banned the selling of the R4 and TT cards and when I tried to sell my TT card, they removed it?

Cheers

John.


----------



## RichieP (Jan 14, 2008)

Just had one delivered from Dealxtreme - seems impressive for the price, but how does the save function work? Do I have to do anything as I'm getting the top screen message of when the game was saved but in reality it doesn't appear to do so?

Thanks,

Rich


----------

